
Micro apartments – the solution to the housing problem in New York? - rhschan
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/micro-apartment-building-nyc-1.3523175
======
neverminder
Not exactly a new thing. I live in such a building in London at the moment. My
apartment is ~20 sqm (~215 square feet).

------
tomcam
These used to be called tenements.

